# Mochi the blue spoo!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, what a cutie pie! I love that light "donut' ring around her nose... too cute! I love the first pic of her.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Awww, what a cutie pie! I love that light "donut' ring around her nose... too cute! I love the first pic of her.


I'm glad you like the light donut ring around the nose...personally I think it's kind of annoying! She's definitely changing color rather quickly. I've never owned a poodle before so this whole color fading notion is pretty new to me. Anyway, will keep shaving her face down so it'll grow out quicker. She is a cutie pie tho


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ohh, yeah she is a cutie!

I love her dipped muzzle!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy cow what a cutie she is thanks so much for sharing this ! ... I love the blues ! My first silver was the offspring of a blue and she was most defianely blue .. I was impressed ..


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Very pretty Poo. Love the blues and silvers almost as much as i love the reds


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

She is petite at only 24lbs... how sweet though. 
And she sure is quite light... any chance you have a silver under that?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh how cute! Harry's donut ring is like a burnt reddish brownish color. Hers, being blue, is like silver! That's too cool!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!!



desertreef said:


> She is petite at only 24lbs... how sweet though.
> And she sure is quite light... any chance you have a silver under that?


nah, a silver has a bright silver face by 8 weeks, not that steel grey look. She's 6 months old and not silver yet, so she's definitely blue!! She's a very cute lil blue though!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> She's gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> nah, a silver has a bright silver face by 8 weeks, not that steel grey look. She's 6 months old and not silver yet, so she's definitely blue!! She's a very cute lil blue though!


I know what silver babies look like... 
From what my screen shows, she is pretty light all over already but needs her face shaved. I'd like to see how light it is under that hair.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah Desert - that is AWFULLY cute PUP !!!!!! Is it from your breeding program ??? Just adorable !!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

a friend has a blue spoo who just turned two,

she too has the the silver dipped muzzle thing going on, way too cute

yes, I'd say definitely blue, too old to have a chance to turn silver, considering colour

Looks like she'll eventually clear to a nice gun metal blue that you don't see too often 

like this dog here

*CLICK HERE PLEASE*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG _ Ramze is to die for !!!!!! What beautiful color  !!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> OMG _ Ramze is to die for !!!!!! What beautiful color  !!!!


Oooh I know


guess what??....

...he's having puppies to a really nice bitch in May
and the breeder is on my list of breeders I love...
only in Australia, a two hour flight or so away....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So what are you saying huuuh?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I know , I know LOL

Jak will pick one pup for himself and another send to Wishpoo - YEAAAAYYY LOL


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, and he'll bring two back over here, one for me. hehehe!

Ohh, dreams are free hu.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So what are you saying huuuh?


That I really really really, oh so badly, really want one of these pups!!
I still need to talk to her a bit, but so far it is absolutely perfect!



wishpoo said:


> I know , I know LOL
> 
> Jak will pick one pup for himself and another send to Wishpoo - YEAAAAYYY LOL


Hahaha!
Yeah, then we could watch them grow up over the forum too!



flyingduster said:


> hehehe, and he'll bring two back over here, one for me. hehehe!
> 
> Ohh, dreams are free hu.



Yes definitely, littermates living so close to each other is so cool!

BTW

here is her site

www.kiradapoodles.com


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Ohh, dreams are free hu.


Ahhhhhh.... yesssss.... :sheep::sheep::sheep: ; ))) !!!!!

BUT - they say that "visualization" is a powerful way of "calling" the goals to become a "realization" LOL

SO - lets visualize with full force NOW !!!!! LOL One never knoooowwsss ; ))) !!!

PS: ... am going to that site right now : ))) psssssssst


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ahhhhhh.... yesssss.... :sheep::sheep::sheep: ; ))) !!!!!
> 
> BUT - they say that "visualization" is a powerful way of "calling" the goals to become a "realization" LOL
> 
> ...


Tell me what you think 
Some things make me go hmm, but it all seems good


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

jak said:


> a friend has a blue spoo who just turned two,
> 
> she too has the the silver dipped muzzle thing going on, way too cute
> 
> ...


wow, jak that's a gorgeous blue...it's definitely rare. Mochi's mom is quite blue but not as steely and as evenly colored as the one in your link. Mochi's father is very white. I'm not sure what that means in terms of color genetics, but maybe some experts here can tell me!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmmmmm (*fiddling my fingers LOL) 


Tia gave us 9 robust pretty silver, blue and silver/blue mismarks on the 24th December 2009.
5 girls and 4 boys


Why was this breeding "necessary" :rolffleyes: She used cream bitch with part-factor - she must have known that most pups could end up "mis-marked":rolffleyes: She stated that "in the future" she plans to have some parti-lines, maybe she wanted to produce some pups that have parti-genes for future breeding ... If she kept some for herself than OK ...I guess ...hmmmmm But I would never do it that way.

She has most imports from the USA and Sisco lines - not the very best here, if you know what I mean ; )

She has very small No. of Ch dogs for how many she keeps !!!!

AND the biggest enigma for me - why breed Ramze - such a stunning dog to a Pita of alll bitches she has ?????? She has *very* bad top line O-O and face is not pretty - lets hope Ramze has a dominat genes in all aspects LOL

She also stated that she tests for hips, eyes and VWD on the front page - is that all testing she does ??? 

I do'noooo buddy-JAK ; ) - you better go there and* hand pick* a puppy heh heh Will be possibly some that are really outstanding - with genetics one never knows ; ))) !!!!! LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

bluespoomommy said:


> wow, jak that's a gorgeous blue...it's definitely rare. Mochi's mom is quite blue but not as steely and as evenly colored as the one in your link. Mochi's father is very white. I'm not sure what that means in terms of color genetics, but maybe some experts here can tell me!


I don't know how to get the best blues or silvers etc.
but I do believe breeding in the good ice whites help them clear properly, but don't quote me on that!!

Just wondering if you could share the pedigree of your dog? 

Cheers


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

desertreef said:


> She is petite at only 24lbs... how sweet though.
> And she sure is quite light... any chance you have a silver under that?


Nah...no silver under that. One of her brothers is a silver and his face was much much lighter than hers already at 3 months. I wish i could've taken her brother home too!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

jak said:


> I don't know how to get the best blues or silvers etc.
> but I do believe breeding in the good ice whites help them clear properly, but don't quote me on that!!
> 
> Just wondering if you could share the pedigree of your dog?
> ...


Mochi's mom is bred from pinafore in the US and the father is bred here from hong kong. her pedigree papers are still with the breeder, but i should probably have a look now that i think about it! it'll be interesting to know.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> hmmmmmm (*fiddling my fingers LOL)
> 
> 
> Tia gave us 9 robust pretty silver, blue and silver/blue mismarks on the 24th December 2009.
> ...


bluespoomommy -sorry to highjack thread !!

The things you have brought up I have thought. Very good detective work might I say, you've thoroughly investigated this.
She is keeping a puppy from this current litter, and most of the pups had been spoken for within the first couple of days of being born. I believe she only had 2 up for sale.

I have noticed she retired two of her dogs because they were too laid back to show, which I wasn't quite sure. I am not really that interested in where her parti-lines are at so to speak, she has other dogs, which I like more.
There seriously isn't that many decent breeders out here, let alone any silver!
I haven't asked her anything really about her program, just been lurking around.

She also had a pup, from Pinafore Seabiskit, a litter that had an addisonian pup in it -also quite shockingly, this was a third mating, and there was a record of an addison puppy in the first one. This was not her BTW.
But, again, from my detective work, I found all of this out, and through this forum she contacted me and found out all about this addisons problem. She told me she found out about it all after she had already gotten the pup, and everyone associated with this pup (breeders) wouldn't give her any straight answers about it (including Biskits breeder).

And anyway, because of what I found out, she decided to spey this bitch and not breed her, which I thought was highly commendable. I have heard really good things about her too, from different people.
And do you remember Bluefox? with that blue puppy T??

She bred him, and that is the breeding that I would rather get a puppy from.
Not really these parti lines

anyway, I am just looking at these breeders, getting a feel for it all and appreciate your help 

also, what did you think of Snooker, the silver pup??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

bluespoomommy said:


> Mochi's mom is bred from pinafore in the US and the father is bred here from hong kong. her pedigree papers are still with the breeder, but i should probably have a look now that i think about it! it'll be interesting to know.


Cool, I'd love to know the registered names if you could find out!
I know the breeder of my girl, they have exported some pups to Hongkong in the past, and one quite recently, have you found any Kateisha in there?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

How pretty. I have a blue spoo too. I call her Allie Boo the Blue Spoo.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

VERY cute! She'll be a nice, petit girl! Enjoy her puppyhood.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely example of true Blue. I don't think that 24lbs at 6 months is too small. Depending on her line, she will probably end up like my Izze who was 21" and 30lbs. Perfect!

What is her pedigree? Where does someone in Hong Kong go to get a Standard Poodle?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Where does someone in Hong Kong go to get a Standard Poodle?


I would guess Australia or NZ :rolffleyes:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I would guess Australia or NZ :rolffleyes:


Well, I know there have been some exports of Spoos from NZ to Hong Kong

And If I remember correctly, I know there are some red spoos around there too


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

BTW - how are you doing guys there by the sea ??? : ((( Any Tsunami damage in NZ today ??? Hope all is good !!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I didn't even know anything about the tsunami until not long ago, and it apparently hit us in Dunedin about 9am. lol! The highest it got was about 1m swells in places I believe.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh GOOD !!!!!! We just got the news it hit Oakland so I got nervous !!!! But I am like that LOL !!!!

So happy no boats got "bumped"  !!!! Dunedin is such a pretty place !!!!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

She is beautiful I love her color.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Lovely example of true Blue. I don't think that 24lbs at 6 months is too small. Depending on her line, she will probably end up like my Izze who was 21" and 30lbs. Perfect!
> 
> What is her pedigree? Where does someone in Hong Kong go to get a Standard Poodle?


Hi cbrand,

I just measured her at about 21.5"...small little darling, but she still seems to be growing in height. Fingers crossed. I bought her from a local breeder. They don't have too much info on the website, but they specialize in all poodle sizes and import from all around the world. Beauty of HK is that our city is so international!http://www.gaitepoodle.net/index.htm 

I'm picking up her pedigree papers this weekend, so I'll be able to find out more.


----------

